# Building a Custom FreeBSD



## vince66 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello guys,

after seeing the excellent performances of the FreeBSD, I've build  a custom version, adding some packages (and probably I will need to add some drivers also).

Now the question is:
once the version developed on my pc works for my needs, how can build a live bootable/installable DVD/usb_stick of it, so to use it on other machines at needs ?
Again: how to freeze it in a iSO image ?

While I googling on this topic, I pose this question to you because your tips are always been the best and have always enlight any my doubt.

Your suggestions, tutorials and FreeBSD bibliography on this topic will be welcome tips.

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 4, 2018)

See release(7) and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/releng/release-build.html


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 5, 2018)

You could also use Crochet and make a custom I386 image with your packages and their conf files pre-installed.
The same goes for NanoBSD. You can build images with packages and files pre-installed.
NanoBSD being ideal for limited resource systems.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/

For copying your existing installation you can do it, but using it is problematic as you have all these keys/keyrings in various programs.
You could tar the whole thing up and untar on another box. Just one way of doing it.
Dump and Restore being the official way.

You also need to adjust rc.conf for multiple machine usage.
`ifconfig_DEFAULT="DHCP"`

I have a thumbdrive I have installed FreeBSD onto and I have a desktop on it too. So it is a portable install.

There is also the Poudriere Image program which integrates package building with image making.
https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/poudriere.8


----------



## vince66 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks guys !
I'm taking a look at every your suggested solutions. 

Regards.


----------

